# Replica pistol in melbourne?



## chris... (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

 Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm looking for a replica pistol preferable metal that I can use in a film production. Anyone have any ideas?

 Chris


----------



## Cruentus (May 22, 2005)

It is as right of a place as any, however, I am not sure I have an answer for you. Mind elaborating on what exactly y0our looking for? Do you want it to fire or not? What kind of gun?

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (May 22, 2005)

Check the laws covering airsoft replicas where you are; probably your best bet.  (I'm assuming Melbourne, Australia...?)


----------



## Bammx2 (May 23, 2005)

This is slightly off track.....

But it has been a topic here in the uk for the last couple of weeks
I was told that ALL replica and airsoft guns have been banned completely in Australia.
They are trying to do the same thing here in the uk.
And it will happen...
But it is this true in Australia?


----------



## dearnis.com (May 23, 2005)

Wouldn't suprise me; that's why I suggested checking local laws first.  If replicas are banned as well I guess one would be SOL unless working for a big studio.


----------



## chris... (May 23, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Check the laws covering airsoft replicas where you are; probably your best bet. (I'm assuming Melbourne, Australia...?)


 last i heard, anything resembling a gun was banned, so im really looking for someone with a replica hand-gun. there is no way the producers can afford to hire an armourer

 the gun does not need to fire, just look like a real hand gun. the guy in the film that snaps threatens a help desk employee with it, im not sure i havent read the script. There is no fight scenes so im not needed for this film


----------



## dearnis.com (May 23, 2005)

If all replicas are banned you are probably out of luck; if a non-firing replica is a possibility check I&I sports; they sell (or did sell) molded rubber trainers that we use for disarms; pretty accurate renditions of glocks and berettas.  You can also check for red guns and blue guns; inert law enforcement trainers (they are colored just like the names; obviously you'd need to paint them.


----------

